# مناقشة حول اسباب تاخير اعمال المقاولات والعلاج لها



## ياسر التويتي (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي الى جميع الاعضاء المشاركين في المنتدى الرائع والجميل

لقد خطر على بالي ماهي اسباب التاخيرات في اعمال المشاريع.
فما رايكم في النقاش حول هذا الموضوع,
لتعم الفادة للجميع.

والسلام عليكم 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## العبد الفقير (1 يوليو 2006)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاسباب كثيرة ومنها

البيروقراطية الحكومية
طمع المقاول

الغرامات على المقاول تكون بسيطة 

المقاول ليس في المستوى الهندسي المطلوب

عدم دفع الدفعات للمقاول في الوقت المحدد



وغيرها


----------



## ياسر التويتي (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المشاركة 

ولكن نريد نقاش اكاديمي


----------



## العبد الفقير (2 يوليو 2006)

عليكم السلام

؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## النائف (3 يوليو 2006)

عزيزي ياسر 
انا في اعتقادي ومن خلال ممارستي لمهنة المقاولات الخص اسباب تاخير المشاريع في الاسباب التالية :
1) ان الجهة المالكه للمشروع تطرح المشروع بدون تصاميم نهائية مع ان عليها الختم ولكن عندما يستلم المقاول الموقع يلزم باعادة التصميم بداية من القواعد الى اخر المشروع ، ويستند استشاري المشروع الى البند الموجود في العقد ( على المقاول تقديم كافة المخططات ......... الخ ) مع ان هذا البند يشير الى رسومات التنفيذ ( التفاصيل ) .
2) عدم كفاية المبلغ التعاقدي لتنفيذ كافة اعمال المشروع ممايضطر المقاول الى عمل جدول كميات معدل ، وينتظر طويلا حتى تصرف مستحقاته .
3) مهندس الجهة المالكة غير متعاون ( اي مرتشي ) ، واذا ادى اي عمل من واجباته حسبها فضلا عليك .
4) ايضا ان اعتقد من اسباب تاخير المشاريع ضروف موقع العمل .
5) ايضا عدم حرفية العمل في شركات المقاولات 
6) ايضا تعارض الخدمات الاخرى المملوكة لمؤسسات الدولة في موقع المشروع .


----------



## ياسر التويتي (3 يوليو 2006)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## nagopc (3 يوليو 2006)

*رسالة ماجستير*

رسالة ماجستير كاملة عن التاخير وأسبابة مع دراسة مقارنة بين هذه الاسباب في كل من المملكة العربية السعودية والمملكة المتحدة ..
اتعشم ان تنفع

معماري هشام سمير
nagopc علي البريد الساخن و بعدها كوم
بغيظ المشرفين بس:79:

الرسالة موجودة هنا .. إضغط هنا


----------



## ياسر التويتي (4 يوليو 2006)

جزاك اللة الف خير يا اخانا هشام
والسلام


----------



## المهندس نجاة نوري (8 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخوان واخوات اني مدير مشروع مجمع سكني في مدينة كركوك في العراق ونعمل مع رب العمل تحت نظام(كلفة +) وحدث خلل كبير نتيجة الفهم الغير مكتمل لهذا النظام .هل لديكم اية معلومات موثقة من جهة قانونية او شروط عامة توضح هذه العلاقة بين الشركة المنفذة ورب العمل(دائرة المهندس المقيم) مع شكري الجزيل لكم.


----------



## nagopc (9 يوليو 2006)

*مقالة*

Concurrent Delay - New Case Law
March 2002
Key Points:
􀂃 The question of how to deal with concurrent delay is a difficult one
􀂃 In the case of Boot -v- Malmaison, the contractor (Boot) claimed that its own delays were irrelevant to its entitlement to an extension for delays which were the client’s own responsibility.
􀂃 The contractor and client agreed that if there are two concurrent causes of delay, one entitling the contractor to an extension of time and the other being contractor delay, the contractor is entitled to an extension of time notwithstanding his own delay.
􀂃 Despite this agreement, the judge found that it was still relevant to examine Boot’s own delays.
This is a report on what we believe was the most important UK construction case of 1999. It concerns the relevance to a contractor’s entitlement to an extension of time of delays that are his responsibility which occurred concurrently with delays caused by the employer.
The contractor in this case was Henry Boot, which was building a hotel in Manchester for client Malmaison. The contract was JCT 80. Completion was due by November 1997 but was not achieved until March 1998; the architect had granted extensions of time only to January 1998.
As a result, Malmaison deducted £250,000 liquidated damages from Boot. Boot claimed that it was entitled to an extension of time to beyond the actual completion in March because of delays which were the responsibility of the client.
Clause 25 of JCT 80 says that if completion of the works is likely to be delayed beyond the completion date by a "Relevant Event" (that is one entitling the contractor to an extension of time), the architect must give the contractor an extension by fixing a later completion date which he estimates to be fair and reasonable.
Boot took its claim to arbitration. In its defence, Malmaison refuted all of Boot’s arguments, but also said that Boot was in culpable delay itself, and so the architect was right not to allow any further extension of time. Boot’s reply to that was that any delays on its part were irrelevant to its entitlement to an extension.
The arbitrator, however, decided that it was open to Malmaison to rely on Boot’s alleged own culpable delay. Boot appealed to the court.
Mr Justice Dyson heard the case in October 1999. Before he had to make his decision, the parties had already agreed that, if there are two concurrent causes ofdelay, one of which is a Relevant Event, and the other is not, then the contractor is entitled to an extension of time for the period of delay caused by the Relevant Event notwithstanding the concurrent effect of the other event.
The judge gave two examples. The first concerned inclement weather concurrent with labour shortage - he agreed that the contractor is still entitled to an extension of time for the weather, even if he did not have the labour. The second concerned delayed access to the site, where he said "it is difficult to see how in such a case the employer could rely on poor progress by the contractor generally throughout the contract as a defence to the claim for an extension of time for delayed access".
Notwithstanding these examples, the judge still found that the arbitrator was entitled to take account of the contractor’s own delays on the basis that the contractor was only entitled to an extension of time for the causes of delay which were the employer’s responsibility if the affected activities were on the critical path, and so caused delay to the project as a whole. Malmaison said that its delay was not on the critical path.
Despite the familiar facts of this case, its content is radical as far as English law on delay analysis is concerned. So far as we are aware, this is the first time the courts have accepted the principle that contractor delay concurrent with employer delay does not give grounds to refuse an extension for the employer delay.
Though not analysed in the case, the logic behind this principle is that the employer can only enforce the completion date if it does nothing to interfere with the contractor’s progress towards meeting that date. If the employer does delay the contractor, the completion date (and thence the liquidated damages) becomes unenforceable. The only way to restore a contract completion date is to grant an extension of time. For that purpose, concurrent contractor delay is irrelevant.
Just because the contractor is entitled to an extension (and therefore relief from liquidated damages) it does not necessarily mean that the contractor is entitled to be paid prolongation costs for the period of the extension. When assessing recoverability of these costs, concurrent contractor delay certainly is relevant.
This case is probably just a first step in an increased level of understanding and sophistication in the English courts on how delay claims should be handled. There is still a long way to go. For example, the decision pre-supposes (by accepting the argument that a delay must be on the critical path to justify an extension) that float is owned by the employer or by the project. That is a subject that really requires further analysis.
Jeremy Winter March 2002

mailto:jeremy.winter*bakernet.com


مقاله من موقع​


----------



## المهندس هيثــم (9 يوليو 2006)

اهم اسباب تاخير المقاولات هي 
1 عدم دقة المقاولين بالتنفيذ وعدم الخبرة الكافية للتنفيذ وطمع المقاولين
2 الروتين


----------



## ehab1070 (9 يوليو 2006)

1-اوامر التغيير V.o من قبل المالك أو الاستشارى
2-نقص التمويل ويعتبر من اهم العوامل
3-عدم اكتمال الرسومات
4-عدم وجود خبرة كافية لدى المقاول
5-القرارات السيادية للدولة مثل تغيير سعر الصرف أو فرض رسوم أو ضرائب لم تكن فى الحسبان


----------



## nagopc (10 يوليو 2006)

مهندس اشراف غلس و غاوي عطلة
و دي ظاهره في الدوائر الحكومية لتعويض النقص النفسي للمهندسين انهم الامر الناهي ... و قد جربت بنفسي هذه النوعية
او استشاري يستخدم مهندسين غير ذو خبره يتخبط في قرارته او يعبث المقاول بافكاره


----------



## mena01234 (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

انا حاليا اقوم بتحضير رسالة ماجستير عن اسباب تاخر المشروعات في مصر النتائج المبدئية توضح ان الاسباب المهمة هي

التمويل من ناحية المقاول اثناء التنفيذ 
التعديلات و اوامر التغيير التي تطرأ اثناء التنفيذ
تاخر سداد مستحقات المقاولين
عدم توفر ادارة محترفة للمشروع 
نقص خبرة المقاول

لا يفوتني ان اشكر الزميل nagopc على الرسالة المفيدة لأنني بصدد عمل مقارنة بين النتائج في مصر و دول اخرى فشكرا جزيلا لك

هذا الرابط به عرض power point يتحدث عن انواع التاخير و تصنيفاتها و طرق تحليلها

وان شاء الله عند انتهائي من الرسالة سوف ارفعها لكم


----------



## alsoory (28 يوليو 2006)

يعطيكم ربي العافيه على هالمناقشه الجميله والمفيده


----------



## arch_alshaye (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*آفاق الحد من تأخير إنجاز المشروعات*


رفع الكفاءة الإدارية للشركات الإنشائية ووضع الضوابط التي تمكن من اختيار العناصر الإدارية على أساس الكفاءة والخبرة.
 تأويل المشروع وفق المراحل الكاملة لدورة نشاطه بدأ من الفكرة مروراً بدراسة الجدوى الى مرحلة التصميم، ثم إعداد وثائق المشروع ، وإدارة التعاقد بعد ذلك لتأتي مرحلة التنفيذ والاستلام والاستثمار والتوثيق .
إعادة النظر في أسلوب انتقاء المقاولين، وخاصة في حالة المناقصات التي تعتمد قاعدة السعر الأدنى فقط، حيث من الضروري أن يكون المقاول مؤهلاً وملتزماً.
زيادة الاهتمام بالتخطيط واعتماد المنهجية العلمية لذلك على مبدأ أتباع الخرائط المناسبة في نمذجة المشاريع كالتخطيط الشبكي والبرمجة الخطية، واستخدام تقنية الحاسب وهذا ما يكفل السيطرة على المتغيرات الت تخضع لها المشاريع.
 زيادة الاهتمام بجودة البيانات المعتمدة في التخطيط، التي تستند الى التحليل المنهجي للنشاطات ويأخذ بالاعتبار الظروف المحيطة، بهدف الوصول الى أرقام موضوعية للتكلفة التقديرية للمشروع والمدة الزمنية اللازمة للتنفيذ.
نظراً لطبيعة المتغيرات التي تتصف بها المشروعات ، نؤكد ضرورة اعتماد التخطيط المرن الذي يتيح حرية المناورة للوصول للأهداف المرجوة.
تفعيل دور المتابعة، والرقابة على المشروع الذي يهدف الى التأكد من أن واقع التنفيذ يسير وفق البرامج الزمنية والمالية الموضوعة.
 الدراسة التكنولوجية والتنظيمية الكافية للأعمال الإنشائية في المشروع التي تضمن استخدام التقنيات الناسبة وتأمين الانتشار الفراغي والزمني الجيد للعمليات والذي يضمن انجاز الأعمال بمدد أقل.
رفع مستوى التأهيل للكوادر الإدارية، والفنية بالمشروع عن طريق اعتماد برامج تدريبية دورية لتعميم الخبرات المتراكمة والإطلاع على الإنجازات العلمية الحديثة.
 مراجعة أساليب التحفيز المعتمدة وتحديثها، بما يكفل زيادة دافع العمل والشعور بالمسؤولية وتحسين مستوى الإنتاجية المنخفض بشكل حاد.

إعداد الدكتور / بسام عبد الكريم حسن (أستاذ مساعد بقسم إدارة الهندسة والإنشاء - كلية الهندسة المدنية- جامعة تشرين - سوريا)


----------



## محتاج تخطيط (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*التصميمات و العمالة*

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس تخطيط اعمل في مشروع إنشاء مصنع إسمنت ضخم حالياً و نواجه مشكلة تأخر عمليات الإنشاء لمباني خط الإنتاج و ذلك بسبب أمور عديدة منها:

تأخر الرسومات التصميمية من الشركة المصممة. :3:
تأخر التعليقات على الرسومات التصميمية بين الشركة المصممة لمباني المكائن و الشركة المزودة لمكائن المصنع.
التغييرات التصميمية أثناء تنفيذ المشروع مثل التغييرات في طاقة خط الإنتاج في حالة مشروعي و بالتالي الحاجة لوقت غير قصير لإعادة تصميم الأساسات و المنشآت.
مشكلة قلة الإنتاجية للأيدي العاملة نصف المدربة أو غير المدربة بالمرة.
في رمضان المنصرم لم يقصد أي من عمال الشركة المقاولة - و الذين يزيد عددهم على 600 عامل -موقع العمل بسبب الصيام و إضطررنا لجلب عمال غير مسلمين بأعداد قليلة، و مر شهر رمضان كاملا و بدون تحقيق أي إنتاجية تذكر.
هذا من واقع تجربتي التي أعايشها حالياً و أتمنى تبادل الخبرات حول هكذا مواضيع مهمة.
و دمتم..


----------



## amir45 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم موضوع ممتاز فعلا والتفاعل معه من الاخوة الكرام مستواه راقي جدا
لكم جميعا الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع مفيد جدا اشكر الأخ اللي طرحه

في وجهة نظري يمكن تقسيم تلك الأسباب للتأخير الى جزأين :
اولا اسباب من جهة المالك
ثانيا اسباب من جهة المقاول والمنف
ويشتركون في سببين رئيسيين هما عدم التخطيط الجيد او عدم التنسيق الجيد
من جهة المالك : 1-تسليم الدفعات في الوقت مناسب
2- مراجعة مستندات التصاميم في الوقت المناسب
3- ادارة المشروع الفاشلة وعدم ادراك اهمية الوقت
4- التغيير على نطاق العمل وذالك نتيجة عدم تحديد المطلوب مسبقا
5- البيوقراطية والبرواجيزية
ثانيا من جهة المقاول:
1- قد يكون المشروع اكبرمن امكانياته
3- التأخير من قبل المصنعين 
4- الحوادث الغير متوقعة 
5- عدم تطبيق أجراءت الجودة النوعيةأثناء التصنيع مما ينتج عنه أعطال أثناء الأختبارات التجريبية مما يحتاج الى الأصلاح
6- التأخير في المشتريات
7- التأخير في عمل التصاميم المطلوبة

والحقيقة كل ما ذكر اعلاه باختصار جدا


----------



## عرب (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شاكر ومقدر


----------



## المعماري 1976 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم ....................
الموضوع مهم جدا وهمتم به كثير من المهندسين خصة للعماملين في المقاولات ............
وقد عرج الشباب علي اهم اسباب التاخر ولايكاد مشروع متأخر يخومن احد هذة الاسباب ولكن الاهم في الموضع تكرر نفس الاسباب بشكل دايم دون اي حلول ....................... 
اشكر الجميع علي المشاركة ........... والسلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته


----------



## engr.alaa (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
من اهم اسباب التاخير في المشاريع الهندسية يمكن ان نميز بين نوعين من المشاريع :
1-مشاريع صغيرة تمويل مباشر من الملاك:يرجع التاخير الى:
ا-كثرة التعديلات اثناء التنفيذ 
2-التاخر في اعتماد المواد من قبل المالك
3- التاخر في سداد الدفعات المستحقة 
4-عدم كفاءة المقاول
2-المشاريع الكبيرة او التي تمول من قبل المؤسسات:
أ) نظراً للطفرة الحاصلة في مجال البناء في دول الخليج مما ادى الى ازدياد العرض و حاجة الملاك لسرعة التنفيذ و البدء باستمثار المشروع لذلك يلاحظ بان المقاولين يتقدمون للمناقصات ويقدمون عطاءاتهم دون النظر الى مدة تنفيذ المشروع و المحددة اصلاً في المناقصة و يمكن ان يلحظها ولكن يتجاهلها لكسب المناقصة و( بعدها الله بيفرجها) 
ب)عدم كفاءة مدراء المشاريع وقد لاحظت كثير منهم لا يعرف مبادىء التخطيط .
ج)عدم الاختيار المناسب لطريقة التنفيذ و ادوات التنفيذ 
د) التاخر باعتماد المواد خلال الفترة المحددة..


----------



## رانيا424 (12 يونيو 2007)

الزميل mena1234
اشكرا جدا علي مساعدتك لي وما ارسلته الي ولقد اضفت ال***** الخاص بك الي قائمتي .
اتمني لك التوفيق في رسالتك و اتمني مزيد من التواصل و المشاركات
هل يمكنك من فضلك اعادة تحميل الرابط الموجود به عرض powerpoint


----------



## ابوالرنا (16 يونيو 2007)

يعطيكم العافية وموضوع جميل .
ارجو من الاخ nagopc ارسال الرسالة على البريد 
ar.rayan_zaitoni at hotmail.com


----------



## nofal (19 يونيو 2007)

thanks for every body ,it is very important subject.


----------



## المعماري 1976 (19 يونيو 2007)

سلام عليكم شباب 
كما قلت سابقا ان الموضوع مهم وخطير وخاصة للشركات التي تعمل في مجال التطوير العقاري لان الوقت بالنسبة لها اهم شي لكن كل الذين تكلمو ا عن الموضوع تكلمو عن الاسباب فماهو العلاج ياترى ............. كلام الدكتور بسام عبد الكريم جميل جدا نحتاج الي من مثله كثر وخاصة من اهل الخبرة ............. وينك يامهندس ياسر عبده علي التويتي وين العلاج ............. اخوك فضل باكرمان f_bakrman***********وجزاكم الله خيرا ............. اخوكم يعمل في شركة تطوير عقاري ونواجة المشاكل بشكل دايم ومحتاجين الي العلاج والمشكلة اننا نعلم بعض العلاج ولكن التطبيق صعب وباهض الثمن كما يقول مدراء العموم والذين تخلصو من هذة المشاكل كان عن طريق شركات ادارة متخصصة ومن امثال هذه الشركات في السعودية شركة دار الاركان فقد احضرو شركات متخصصة لادارة مشاريعهم الجديدة . والسلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته


----------



## محمد الهندسي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*من أهم أسباب التأخير في المشاريع*

أوامر التغيير والتي عادة تكون نتيجة عدم إكتمال الرؤية أو نطاق العمل لدى المالك بشكل كافي
أو أخطاءالتصميم لدى المصمم أو أخطاء العمل نتيجة المقاول
..............الخ​


----------



## محمد الهندسي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

لا يمكنني تحميل الرسالة المرفقة في الرد رقم7 :69: من قبل الاخ المهندس هشام
أمل المساعدة
وشكراااااااا


----------



## Omani Engineer (14 أكتوبر 2007)

من أهم أسباب تأخر المشاريع في سلطنة عمان ودول الخليج بشكل عام:
1- عدم وضوح الخرائط الهندسيه التي تقدم للمقاول ووجود عدد من الأخطاء الهندسية فيها.
2- قلة الشركات المؤهله والتي لديها العمال المهره أصحاب الإنتاجية العالية.
3- تأخر دفع مستحقات المقاول الماليه.
4- التغييرات المتعدده التي تطرأ على المشروع في مراحله المختلفة.
5- تأخر عملية اعتماد العينات من الجهة المالكه او المشرفه.
6- عوامل الطقس الحار التي تمتاز بها دول الخليج عامه والتي تصل الى 50 درجة في فصل الصيف.


----------



## عبد كاع (15 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكركم على تناول هذا الموضوع وحسب خبرتى فان السبب يرجع الى عدم التخطيط الجيد للمشروع قبل التعاقد


----------



## nofal (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

